# Partager un calendrier Icloud sans Apple



## zic700 (1 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai partager mon calendrier de mon Iphone (synchro à mon compte Apple) à une personne qui n'a pas de Idevice ni de mac.

Je lui ai créé un compte apple mais au moment de se logger, un message lui indique qu'il faut se connecter du un idevice.

Que faire pour qu'il puisse consulter voir modifier mon agenda en passant par Windows ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2014)

Pour un partage complet (tout le monde peut modifier l'agenda), il faut un compte iCloud pour chacun.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais testé de créer un compte iCloud directement depuis Windows...
Faudrait sans doute commencer par installer le tableau de bord iCloud pour Windows:
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1455?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sinon, on peut se contenter de publier son agenda et envoyer le lien à un utilisateur sous Windows pour qu'il s'y abonne (dans ce cas il peut uniquement consulter)


----------



## zic700 (2 Décembre 2014)

j'ai installé icloud sur windows mais pas moyen de voir le calendrier a part donner mon compte apple ce que je n'ai pas envie. Il faut que je partage mon calendrier à mes collaborateurs qui n'ont pas d'apple ou de idevice.

Je ne pense pas quand même que tout le monde est obligé à passer sur apple pour voir ou modifié un calendrier partagé ? :mouais:


----------



## les_innommables66 (2 Décembre 2014)

zic700 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas quand même que tout le monde est obligé à passer sur apple pour voir ou modifié un calendrier partagé ? :mouais:



Bonsoir,

Je me suis connecté à mon compte iCloud à partir d'un navigateur internet (sur un Mac, ça doit être pareil sur un PC ?).
Je sélectionne Calendriers.
A côté de chaque calendrier, un petit symbole (de type wifi) ; tu cliques, et tu peux créer un lien public pour partager ton calendrier avec tout le monde (en plus de pouvoir partager ce calendrier spécifiquement avec des personnes ayant un compte iCloud).

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## zic700 (3 Décembre 2014)

d'accord, mais avec ce lien comment consulter ce calendrier ?

le lien commence par   webcal://p01-calendars.icloud.com/published ................

ce qui n'est pas lisible par le navigateur internet


----------



## les_innommables66 (3 Décembre 2014)

zic700 a dit:


> d'accord, mais avec ce lien comment consulter ce calendrier ?
> 
> le lien commence par   webcal://p01-calendars.icloud.com/published ................
> 
> ce qui n'est pas lisible par le navigateur internet



Bonjour,

Sur un Mac, on peut utiliser ce lien à partir de l'application Calendrier (voire d'une autre application permettant de gérer des calendriers ?).
Je suppose que sur un PC, c'est la même chose. A vérifier (le lien http://windowsitpro.com/outlook/q-does-microsoft-outlook-support-icalendar semble indiquer qu'Outlook permet de gérer ce type de lien. Le lien http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/25233/can-i-sync-outlook-2011-with-an-icalendar-feed indique que ce n'est plus supporté à partir d'Outlook 2011 mais donne d'autres pistes...).

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

